# Hope...



## nathansmom (May 10, 2009)

So after 7 months of seperation, my husband and I are going to counselling. We seen the counsellor yesterday for 2 hours. It was the best two hours we have had talking since we split.

Last night he came back over to the house, helped me cook supper, put our son to bed, and sat and ate with me. Then we sat and held hands on the couch for 2 hours.

Please tell me this is a breaktrhough and that I can get my marriage back! He's my best friend!


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

If he was your best friend, why were you separated for 7 months?


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

can't say if it's a breakthrough. i thought i had a breakthrough w/ my husband after some counciling, but was wrong. don't let your guard down just yet. wait till you've had more therapy to judge if he's sincere or not


----------



## nathansmom (May 10, 2009)

ugh---because he was doubting our marriage...

long long story, but we both realize at the end of the day we are for eachother...please god


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Obviously the session reconnected you in some way. It sounds very positive. Keep up the work and the counseling. There will be bad and good days....it's a part of rebuilding.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you I'm waiting for my DH to come around bless his little screwed up head  Oh the people we love. Love truely is patient....


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

And blind!  We all have problems...sigh...wish it weren't so. Life shouldn't treat us (all) like this...it's just not right...


----------

